# ipw2200-1.1.3 broken [SOLVED]

## heikole

While wpa_supplicant works like a charme with ipw2200-1.1.2-r1, it doesn't do with ipw2200-1.1.3. It's getting a timeout, instead. Running wpa_supplicant with a 1.1.3 module from the command line gives:

```

r2d2 ~ # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to associate with 00:16:b6:1d:6d:c7 (SSID='Secret' freq=0 MHz)

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

```

Of course, the pre-shared key is correct, as it is working and connecting to the AP with version 1.1.2-r1 of ipw2200. The frequency (0 MHz) seems to be an issue, however. Any ideas, anyone?

----------

## trumee

yes, it fails for me as well.

----------

## blu3bird

it works for me but sometimes it needs more than one try to complete

```
Trying to associate with 00:13:46:89:c6:f1 (SSID='Secret' freq=0 MHz)

Associated with 00:13:46:89:c6:f1

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with 00:13:46:89:c6:f1 (SSID='Secret' freq=0 MHz)

Associated with 00:13:46:89:c6:f1

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:13:46:89:c6:f1 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:13:46:89:c6:f1 completed (auth) [id=0 id _str=]
```

did you set 

```
pairwise=TKIP
```

 in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf?

----------

## heikole

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> did you set 
> 
> ```
> pairwise=TKIP
> ```
> ...

 

Setting this makes no difference for me, ipw2200-1.1.3 still not working. Thank you anyway.

----------

## mnogueir

I also had problems with version 1.1.3. When starting from the command line with:

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

I got:

Trying to associate with 00:13:f7:0f:36:ac (SSID='SMC' freq=0 MHz)

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with 00:13:f7:0f:36:ac (SSID='SMC' freq=0 MHz)

Trying to associate with 00:13:f7:0f:36:ac (SSID='SMC' freq=0 MHz)

Trying to associate with 00:13:f7:0f:36:ac (SSID='SMC' freq=0 MHz)

Trying to associate with 00:13:f7:0f:36:ac (SSID='SMC' freq=0 MHz)

Trying to associate with 00:13:f7:0f:36:ac (SSID='SMC' freq=0 MHz)

Trying to associate with 00:13:f7:0f:36:ac (SSID='SMC' freq=0 MHz)

Trying to associate with 00:13:f7:0f:36:ac (SSID='SMC' freq=0 MHz)

Trying to associate with 00:13:f7:0f:36:ac (SSID='SMC' freq=0 MHz)

Trying to associate with 00:13:f7:0f:36:ac (SSID='SMC' freq=0 MHz)

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with 00:13:f7:0f:36:ac (SSID='SMC' freq=0 MHz)

Trying to associate with 00:13:f7:0f:36:ac (SSID='SMC' freq=0 MHz)

...until interrupt.

With version 1.1.2-r1 all went fine. So, i just emerged again the 1.1.2-r1 version and again, all worked ok. Just to be sure, update again, problems back.

There must be a problem with this 1.1.3 version...

MN

----------

## heikole

I'm back to the in-kernel version of ipw2200 again. At the end of the last year, I switched from the in-kernel version to the external (portage) one, because in-kernel ipw2200 had stopped functioning then. Now it is the other way around. I'm very happy to see again that there *is* at least one way to keep things going with Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## ajnabi

Here is how I got ipw2200-1.1.3 working with kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r13:

Basically I followed the wiki but first I cleaned everything up.

First I unmerged the pertinent files:

```

emerge -aC net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1 net-wireless/wireless-tools-28 net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.0 net-wireless/ipw2200-1.1.3  net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.9

```

Then I made a tarball of /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13 just in case.

Then I removed the following:

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/net/ieee80211

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/net/wireless

/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r13/kernel/net/ieee80211

Then I ran:

```

/bin/sh /usr/portage/net-wireless/ieee80211/files/remove-old /usr/src/linux
```

to clean up the source tree.  I also checked to make sure none of the modules where being built by the kernel just to keep it clean if I rebuild the kernel.

```

# grep -i ieee80211 .config

#CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

#CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP is not set

# grep -i ipw2200 .config

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

```

Then I emerged:

```

emerge -av net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1 net-wireless/wireless-tools-28 net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.0 net-wireless/ipw2200-1.1.3  net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.9
```

Here are my config files if someone needs them.

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/wireless

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

# As of kernel 2.6.15 (and probably earlier), Centrino users have to use

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eth1=10

essid_eth1="wrt-link"

preferred_aps=( "wrt-link" )

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="wrt-link"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="secretpassword"

}

```

After a few days of fussing with this problem this is what finally did it for me.

----------

## emunson

Even after trying the posted solution mine still failed to connect with the same problems.  After moving back to 1.1.2-r1 I am able to successfully connect again.

----------

## Der P@te

http://bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1101

----------

## natros

I had the same problem as yours until I upgrade wpa_supplicant to 0.5.4

----------

## dr_nailz

 *natros wrote:*   

> I had the same problem as yours until I upgrade wpa_supplicant to 0.5.4

 

This fixed the problem for me too.

----------

